# New P30



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been shopping for a few months and spent a great deal of time shooting various handguns to get a feel for what I like...Glocks, Sig 229, CZ P01, ...and settled into the HK. I shot the HK 45 and P30 and really liked them both...settling for the P30 because I was looking for a 9mm. I have to say, I love this handgun...it feels nice, shoots straight and I like the ambi features. That .45?...well I'm already stashing money aside to pick it up.

I've read many posts in this forum and found the information very valuable. Now I'm starting to understand the notion that one does not have to make a decision too difficult when choosing between two handguns...get them BOTH (probably the best advice posters give).

If you are considering the P30 don't over think the purchase...this is a solid choice.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

now thats it been a few months, do you still like the p30? i read somewhere that this gun has trouble cycling 115gr ammo. i shoot alot of 115gr wwb and 124gr speer lawman ammo. so im a little hesitant about purchasing a P30L. so i'm just wondering what your experience has been with your ammo choices and the gun


----------



## mrbill345 (Apr 12, 2010)

Love my P30.

I haven't shot any 115 gr - mainly 124 & 147 gr. No issues.

Next time I get to the range I'll have to try & see.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

keep me posted mrbill. i've been debating which i want to buy 1st, the p30l or hk45. i have alot of 115gr 9mm so if the p30 sucks shooting the lightweight stuff im gonna get the 45 1st so i don't have to buy even more 9mm.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been out of touch for a few weeks...sorry to miss your inquiry, Mr.Goodkat.

I have shot mostly 115gr without a single problem. I have shot some 147gr defense rounds with no problem, as well. The Federal 115gr FMJ is what is commonly sold at Wally World for a good price and is the primary round I take to the range.

I love this gun...check one out...shoot it for yourself.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Freedom said:


> I love this gun...check one out...shoot it for yourself.


+1 :smt023

I've had mine for about 2 years now and haven't had one single issue with it. It's my main carry.


----------



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

*115gr*

I bought the P30L in February of this year, I've shot about 1000 rounds of 9mm 115gr reloads through it and I haven't had a single malfunction. :smt023


----------

